# Gran Fondo 2



## kaboose (Jul 20, 2005)

my new toy! i changed the wheels for ultegras 6700 and replaced the 44cm handlebar with a 40mm carbon. oh, i'm so happy even though i've only ridden it around the hood two times to make minor adjustments b4 taking it on a longer ride.


----------



## Maniton (Dec 26, 2011)

It's a good looking ride. What type of bottle cages are those and where did you get them? They would look good on my Altamira.


----------



## kaboose (Jul 20, 2005)

Maniton said:


> It's a good looking ride. What type of bottle cages are those and where did you get them? They would look good on my Altamira.


hi scott
the cages are from Performance Bike. here's the link in case there's not a shop where you live: Forté Team Cage - Bottle Cages
reagan


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Two reviews of the Fondo were great except both commented on the stock wheelset being subpar. You took care of that. 

I have not seen your model in person but have seen the one below yours in the black and I was impressed.


----------



## kaboose (Jul 20, 2005)

i'm very happy with this bike. today was my first longish, 35 mile, ride after doing several short ones around the hood. the wheels are amazing; i did the right thing by swapping them. 90psi sure makes for a comfy ride!


----------



## Grove (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm new to the forum. Love cycling. I also got the Gran Fondo 2. Got it in June and love it. Just rode the Hotter Than Hell Ride on Aug 25th. Did the 100K. No problems. The bike felt so good and responsive. I'm 59 yrs old and out of 337 riders in the 50 to 60 age bracket - I timed in 36th. Lots of wind but the bike handled well. I got lots of compliments on the bike. Saw other Fujis but no other Gran Fondos.
I have a Specialized Sequoia Elite that I like real well and bought new in '06. But this year I wanted to splurge and get a full carbon. I test rode the Cannondale Synapse, Trek Madone 5.2 and the Orbea Orca Bronze. Liked the Cannondale but Fuji fit like glove and accelerated and handled so well and was 1000 bucks cheaper. It was a no brainer and I'm happy as five pigs in mud. I put a Brooks Swallow saddle on it but I'm going to change that out for a Cobb's Gen2 saddle and I ride with PowerGrips pedals (gave up the clipless a couple of years ago and found these work pretty darn well). Put a couple of green and red stripe Elite bottle cages on it to match the Italian color scheme. Great bike.
I'll try and post pics also. 
By the way, I really enjoy this forum. come here and read stuff often. Cyclist are a good bunch.
God gave us bicycles and beer cuz he loves us.


----------



## kaboose (Jul 20, 2005)

omg grove, the bike i was riding off and on since 2006 IS A SEQUOIA COMP!!! how weird is that?? i think we should meet! lol


----------



## JoopBaldyCoot (Mar 9, 2012)

What brand are your handlebars Kaboose? Did they come as standard with the bike?


----------



## Grove (Jul 2, 2012)

Why did you go with the Ultegra 6700 wheel set? I'm thinking of changing mine out.
I changed out the Hutchingson Equinox 23c tires that came on the bike with Continental Grand Prix 4000 25c tires. I just wanted to go with a little wider tire for comfort. The Hutchingsons were a nice ride but I do like the Continentals real well.


----------



## kaboose (Jul 20, 2005)

JoopBaldyCoot said:


> What brand are your handlebars Kaboose? Did they come as standard with the bike?


the bike came with Oval aluminum handlebar. i replaced it with an Easton Ec90 Aero Handlebar


----------



## kaboose (Jul 20, 2005)

Grove said:


> Why did you go with the Ultegra 6700 wheel set? I'm thinking of changing mine out...


better, lighter and tubeless. i've run tubeless on my mountainbikes for 5+ years and never had a flat!! i love these wheels!


----------



## denmc61 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0*

I too have the Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0. Upgrade from the Giant Rapid 1 flat bar road bike. I'm extremely happy with it. Replaced original wheelset with Mavic Ksyrium SLs and Conti 4000s tires. Started with 20 mile rides in June, now 60 mile rides. The bike is very comfortable and responsive!


----------



## JoopBaldyCoot (Mar 9, 2012)

kaboose said:


> the bike came with Oval aluminum handlebar. i replaced it with an Easton Ec90 Aero Handlebar


OK, thanks for getting back to me


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Great looking bike. Love the Christmas colors


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I use those Ultegra 6700 wheels too and for the money they are absolutely spectacular. As good as any wheelset that is twice the price. I have found however when using clinchers taking tyres off and putting them on is next to impossible without tyre levers but an awesome wheelset regardless.


----------



## Grove (Jul 2, 2012)

I ordered a set of ROL Racing SLR wheels to go on my Gran Fondo. Sean is a great guy to talk with. Should be here next week and then I have a 100k ride at the end of the month. Really looking forward to the wheels. Should lighten things a little. Also trying out a Cobb saddle. Having to tweek it a bit now and then but over all it is a good saddle and easier on the you-know-what. Love the bike and am glad I bought it. Best value for a good road bike. Will post some pics when I get it all pimped out.


----------



## Quico12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Love my Gran Fondo 2.0
bought it in the summer of 2013. Already rode 500 miles and I am currently training for the MS 150 (Houston- Austin) on April.
looking forward to upgrade my wheels with a set of Williams 38.

Carbon C5
Ultegra
Selle Italia X1


----------

